# Best sight...



## poodidly (Jul 25, 2009)

...I have a Mathews Reezen


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL cmon, you want opinions without any price range or #of pins, cmon what are you looking for???


----------



## poodidly (Jul 25, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> LOL cmon, you want opinions without any price range or #of pins, cmon what are you looking for???


whoa man calm down. I want 4 or more pins within $100-$225


----------



## KyBoy33 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Best sight for Reezen 6.5*

I put a Sword Twilight Hunter on my Reezen and took five deer with it last year. Great bow, great sight, and sight was $91.00 plus shipping from BowhuntersSuperStore. Good luck.


----------



## FlOutback (Jan 10, 2006)

Take a look at Spot Hogg. Best built sight on the market. It is easy to adjust but they are on the high end of hunting sights.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

poodidly said:


> ...I have a Mathews Reezen


i sell the hogg stuff black gold hha and sword , i will meet or beat any web price so hit me up when you decide pm me with a description of what you are looking for in a sight i will try to help determine what will suit your need the best


----------



## Onel (Jul 30, 2010)

To each his own, but spott hogg is hard to beat. Pm Sean, he's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

cbe sniper or sniper pro jma


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought the new rave was some Apex model or something with "mico-tunability" to it - saw a thread about a guy taking it apart - not that anything could replace a wrapped hogg-it or anything


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

make that Axcel arbortech not apex


----------



## areezen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a reezen 6.5, shot a 5 pin cobra drm and liked it. It was a nice bright sight, had problems getting my quiver mounted on it properly so I switched over to a 5 pin copper john deadnuts and I must say its one of the nicer sights I've shot. Just like bows everyone has their own opinion. Check out all you can and pick what feels good to you.


----------



## KenV (May 15, 2009)

HHA all the way 0 to 70 with exact yardage no guess work


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Your a richer man than I with that price range.... for that money i'd look at Spot Hogg. For $100 or less i'd go with a Sword Twilight or PSE Top Gun F-22. All three will give you a bubble level and 3rd axis adjustment.


----------



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a spot hogg.get the wrap kit and you will not be disappointed!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

If you are wanting a fixed pin sight I'd go with the axcel armortech or spot- hogg hunter hogg-it. I switched from a hogg-it to a HHA Optimizer-lite DS-5510 this year and like it a lot more. Like stated above. Just sight in at 20 and 60 yds, put one of the computer generated tapes on that corresponds to your measurements and you are good to go. I'm using one on my Monster 7 and couldnt be happier.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Spot Hogg Hogg-it with a wrap or an Axcel Pro, Its hard to beat a Spot Hogg though, toughest sight made


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Have an HHA 5500 and loved it but I just bought the 7 pin IQ bowsight. I'm still tweaking by trying to get used to no peep. The dot in the circle should alow me to no use a peep. Much better field of view and no worriws about peep turning.


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

rraming said:


> make that Axcel arbortech not apex


I used to set my sights for ranges 15,25,30,35,40yrds. I couldn't set the second pin high enough with Armortech due to a construction (non-zero gap). Then i've switched to TrophyRidge micro alpha. To be honest - construction of Armortech is more rugged than in TrophyRidge, but TR suits my needs much better.


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

KenV said:


> HHA all the way 0 to 70 with *exact yardage no guess work*


Especially, if you're in a full draw while the deer is coming 
http://www.bowhuntingmag.com/tactics/BH_movable_0810/index.html


----------

